# I Got Snow Too



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Bored, very bored. Second day off work, will get there tomorrow..


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Took the dog on a walk to RAF Broadwell

The road is a lot better today


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Not much sign of the runways, even when the snow isnt there..


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Very cool, Mike.

I love old deserted places like that RAF base.


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

mjolnir said:


> Very cool, Mike.
> 
> I love old deserted places like that RAF base.


Me too, quite often go exploring round desserted basses!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I love this photo..


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Went up to the zoo in the evening so the dog could pelt round, *so* much virgin snow, its been shut for two days


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Tom Radford said:


> mjolnir said:
> 
> 
> > Very cool, Mike.
> ...


Love them too, always have to go right up to the building when im there, nothing to see really, just fascinates me


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Great pictures. :thumbsup: Llandudno must be the only place in the U.K. that hasn't got any snow whatsoever. :crybaby:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

:kewlpics:

That looks like one happy hound dog. :thumbsup:

I'm actually a little bit jealous of y'all and your snow. :sadwalk:

But, I'm sure it'll pass soon. :beach:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

SharkBike said:


> I'm actually a little bit jealous of y'all and your snow. :sadwalk:
> 
> But, I'm sure it'll pass soon. :beach:


Its just hit Atlanta..maybe you'll get lucky.. :lol:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Love this pic from today's local news...










...it's been quite cold here, but no snow in the forecast yet. :lookaround:

The real problem is freezing temps...messes up the citrus and strawberry crops if it stays below 28 degrees for more than four straight hours. They actually spray water on citrus trees just before a freeze kicks in to create a protective coat of ice that actually conserves heat.










Go figure. :huh:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ive been looking round the house for a snow globe so i can join in, one sat by the pool be ok for you?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

SharkBike said:


> But, I'm sure it'll pass soon. :beach:


Mods, can we please have this Emoticon permanently deleted....or at least have some way to stop Rich using it so often.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

As long as he posts that pic of his 710 with the Capey on her tum once in a while he can do what he likes


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > But, I'm sure it'll pass soon. :beach:
> ...


When he does Paul, try using this...










:lol:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> When he does Paul, try using this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Priceless! :clap: But it would be really funny if it wasn't so true.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve not taken many photos of the snow but I took this on Wednesday a couple of hours before sunrise at 6AM. It`s not brilliant but the light reflected off the cloads gave this strange atmosphere...


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Hope y'all feel better now! :disgust:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

SharkBike said:


> Hope y'all feel better now! :disgust:


It`s a start


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Well, how about lizards falling out of trees, sea cows huddling near power plants, and sea turtles in shock?

Florida's big chill: Iguanas drop, manatees huddle

The Apollo Beach power plant in the story is near my mom's house, about an hour drive. Think I'll take the kids there tomorrow. :yes:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

SharkBike said:


> Well, how about lizards falling out of trees, sea cows huddling near power plants, and sea turtles in shock?
> 
> Florida's big chill: Iguanas drop, manatees huddle


Ok, you`ve got me that`s not right, I do hope you`re going to take some in to keep them warm :yes:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > Well, how about lizards falling out of trees, sea cows huddling near power plants, and sea turtles in shock?
> ...


That reminds me...need to call mom & make sure she has sea cow steak seasoning. :tongue2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

SharkBike said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > SharkBike said:
> ...


I hope you`re nuts freeze :tease:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Oh...that reminds me...Manatee Balls!!!

[B]Manatee Balls[/B]

1 lb chopped manatee meat

1 egg

1 Tbsp finely chopped onions

2 Tbsps. finely chopped celery

1 Tbsp finely chopped parsley

2 Tbsps finely chopped shallots

2 Tbsps lemon pepper

1/2 Tsp salt

1/4 cup breadcrumbs

1 cup cooking oil Flour to dredge

Combine all ingredients, form into 1-inch balls. Allow to set for one hour. Dredge with flour and fry until brown. *Serve hot.*

YUMMY!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

SharkBike said:


> Oh...that reminds me...Manatee Balls!!!
> 
> [B]Manatee Balls[/B]
> 
> ...


The Militant Wing of The Vegetarian Society will be visiting you soonly



:assassin:

:lol:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

SharkBike said:


> Oh...that reminds me...Manatee Balls!!!
> 
> [B]Manatee Balls[/B]
> 
> ...


Sounds delicious. Serve with fries or boiled potatoes and veg?


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

thunderbolt said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > Oh...that reminds me...Manatee Balls!!!
> ...


Some fava beans and a nice chianti. :wine:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> The Militant Wing of The Vegetarian Society will be visiting you soonly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you mean this guy?










:rofl:

EDIT: Mike, please accept my apologies for helping to mess up this thread...it started off so nice. :blush2:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

SharkBike said:


> EDIT: Mike, please accept my apologies for helping to mess up this thread...it started off so nice. :blush2:


:lol: :lol: no worries..like a give i ****..


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

jasonm said:


> As long as he posts that pic of his 710 with the Capey on her tum once in a while he can do what he likes


Now I'll second that! :lol:


----------



## Cats are nice (Feb 12, 2009)

Snow scenes are always so much better with wildlife in them, don't you think? 

Unfortunately Rusty isn't too wild about standing around to have his picture taken







and he doesn't do still life very well either 

So, I stood, with camera poised, framing the playing field with the snowy foliage around the bridge waiting for Rusty to enter the frame and complete the perfect shot :hypocrite:










When he finally appeared he was running so fast to catch up that he didn't notice he'd sped past me :huh: Hence the ginger blur :blink:

Here I captured the lovely pale gold sunset sky framed by snow covered boughs and even managed to attract Rusty's attention so that he was facing me 










Oh, no! It's an illusion! 

He may have a leg in the air but he's not lifting his leg, if you know what I mean









And then I was standing in the wood, watching the gold light turn a lovely peach colour when suddenly the dog did one of those amazing, totally natural things that make you glad you had a camera; he bent his head to explore a scent in the snow :jump:










Oh  Well, you'll have to extrapolate from the bit of white snow on his nose :dntknw:

I called a bored Rusty back to me three times, threw snowballs to entice him into the frame and was rewarded by lots of blurry pictures of his retreating backside :crybaby:










So I gave up on the landscape and just snapped the dog 

There's always next year, I suppose... :sadwalk:

:derisive:


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

JonW said:


> Ive been looking round the house for a snow globe so i can join in, one sat by the pool be ok for you?


did you kow you can be a bit of a d*ck some times :wallbash:

you stay by th pool and enjoy it fella . I'm off out for a bike ride in the snow


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

spankone said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Ive been looking round the house for a snow globe so i can join in, one sat by the pool be ok for you?
> ...


It`s a tough one but on balance I think I`d rather have the snow... Australia prepares fire refuges as 'worst ever' bush fire season starts 

Take it easy down there guys & keep safe :wink2:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Great pics Mike :yes:

Here's some I took today:










Frozen pond and Greyhound Hotel, Carshalton, Surrey; I believe it was this hostelry that Mac got pissed in before

jumping / falling into the pond .... in his younger days of course 










Bloody Candians everywhere! River Wandle, Carshalton, Surrey










River Wandle & Grove Park, Carshalton, Surrey


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JohnT said:


> Great pics Mike :yes:
> 
> Here's some I took today:
> 
> ...


They bring back memories & I didn`t fall or jump, I walked in


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> JohnT said:
> 
> 
> > Great pics Mike :yes:
> ...


On closer inspection you can just see the ramp I walked down behind the War Mamorial :lol:

BTW the Greyhound was where my Father took me on my 18th Birthday in `72 for my first proper drink :cheers:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > JohnT said:
> ...


:lol: The ramp is interesting, two schools of thought; first that it was the location of an historic ford incorporated into the design when they constructed the Upper Pond in the 18th century. Or, and more likely, an access point to allow people to water their animals / horses. The Greyhound isn't a bad pub, they have built a modern hotel behind it since you were there


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JohnT said:


> :lol: The ramp is interesting, two schools of thought; first that it was the location of an historic ford incorporated into the design when they constructed the Upper Pond in the 18th century. Or, and more likely, an access point to allow people to water their animals / horses. The Greyhound isn't a bad pub, they have built a modern hotel behind it since you were there


I seem to remember we thought it was for getting boats into the water, but then what would a bunch of stoned out or drunk hippies know?  :lol:

BTW is there still an old water mill & some Bamboo growning somewhere behind the point you took that photo?


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

This was the view from Crieff Hydro on friday afternoon (office xmas night) - it was about -8c. It rose to about -2c and snowed. A couple of inches on the roads in the morning so the archery was called off and we headed home early as it looked as if it would get worse rather than better.

Its now +3.3 at home which is the highest its been since before xmas. Hopefully a thaw is on its way.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Airfield again today, wind has blown a lot of the snow to the other side..fecking deep!


----------



## Johnny_E (Nov 16, 2009)

Out for a walk today - at Oxford Island, on the shores of Lough Neagh.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Fantastic pics, folks...especially the ones with dogs in 'em. :clap:

Took the family to see the manatees yesterday. It was beyond belief...hundreds of them, and the viewing area gets you right up close...within a few feet.

Forgot my camera, but if you go to this site you can sort of see some through their web cams...

Manatee Viewing Center


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Some great shots guys :thumbsup:

Here are a couple of my rubbish ones that I took this afternoon:




























Mark


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

some random ones i took this morning .caerphilly never looked so good,



















taken on my blackberry so not a good standard but you get the idea.


----------

